# Upgrading Lights



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey there,

I have a 10 gallon (20" tank) and I wanted to upgrade my lights since I have a stock 15 watt fluorescent bulb by AGA right now.

I can either go for the AH Supply retrofit kit and two new bulbs, ~$100 (2x36watts)

Or I can go for a Coralife hood...

24" 2x36W (72 watts) Coralife Aqualight CF hood, 1x Actinic and 1x 10,000K, -Straight [here]
$85.00, plus another 6700K bulb, maybe $15

24" 2x65W (130 watts) Coralife FRESHWATER Aqualight, 2x 6,700K, -Straight Pin [here]
$112.00, it comes with both bulbs I need

Mounting legs for the Coralife lights are another $15.

I plan on upgrading to a 20 gallon sometime, so that's why I'm planning on getting a 24" hood for my 20" tank. The mounting legs will let me mount the 24" on the 20", I've checked. If I do it through AH Supply, I won't be able to use the retrofit kit for the 20" hood in the new 20 gallon tank. It's going to be ~$100-$130 for the setup, whether I go with the retrofit or the new hoods! Holy crap!!

Without the planned upgrade to the 20 gallon tank, I'd be fine with a 1x36 watt (3.6WPG), but if I upgrade, the 72 watts will give me ~3.5WPG and the 130 watts will give me ~6.5 WPG...but then the 130 watts isn't going to cost much more, "just in case" I'll need the extra light.

Which one do you guys think I should go for?

Anyone know of a cheaper alternative? Or have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Well the 2x36 watt is a great choice. Use 1x36 on your 10, and when you upgrade use 2x36. You'll get more usable light with this retrofit kit. In both 10 and 20 gallon setups be sure you have good DIY CO2, or get a pressurized system.

In terms of your Coralife options, the 24" 2x130watt is potentially 
too much for your 20 gallon. But you can reduce it by running only one bulb. Compared to AH, the Coralife won't be producing as much usable light due to restrike. However it will be perfect if you would rather cut costs, and no build an enclosure.

Other cheaper alternatives I've had positive success with are the Jebo fixtures from Aquatraders. However do a search on aquatraders and jebos, since they are cheaper fixtures the quality is variable it seems. Though there is a lot of restrike of light from the bulbs, the Jebo 130 watt has worked well for me.

But my best recommendation is to go AHsupply, coralife, and then jebo.

-John N.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Also, another option for your 10 gallon is just to use 2x20 watt screw in CF Lights of America bulbs (found in the Light section of walmart) and a stock w bulb screw in fixture. This will work cheaply and still keep things growing.

Then you can purchase solely for your new 20 gallon, and have two potential setups.

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

So you're recommending I get two retrofit kits? One for the 10 gallon and one for the 20 gallon?

If I get the 1x36watt kit for the 10 gallon, I'll have to buy a new 2x36watt kit for the 20 gallon...and I believe that with those kits I have to use both bulbs at the same time since there's only one switch for both bulbs.

Also, if I retrofitted my hood, the hood would only fit my 10 gallon tank (AGA 20" 10 gallon tank hood).


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

If you get 2x36 kit, you can use it on both your 10 and 20. Just don't wire or plug in one of the bulbs for your 10. And when you place it on your 20 gallon, wire or insert the second bulb.

You can make your own hood out of wood and nails. See my experience with it. 
You can make one special one for your 10, and then a new one for your 20.

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

John N. said:


> Also, another option for your 10 gallon is just to use 2x20 watt screw in CF Lights of America bulbs (found in the Light section of walmart) and a stock w bulb screw in fixture. This will work cheaply and still keep things growing.
> 
> Then you can purchase solely for your new 20 gallon, and have two potential setups.
> 
> -John N.


My current hood is a fluorescent one so I'll have to re-write it for a screw-in fixture? What did you mean "and a stock w bulb screw in fixture"...is that what I'd have to wire into my fluorescent hood?

I'm not so handy with tools and whatnot so I'll probably get the pre-built enclosure if I go with AH Supply...and the reason you say AH Supply is better than the Coralife hoods is because of their reflectors to minimize re-strike, right?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Sorry about the confusion. I meant to purchase a $15-20 screwin CF fixture for a 10 gallon at Petsmart. They usually come stock with a 10 gallon tank. So no need to rewire anything there. You'll just need to purchase the LofA bulbs from Walmart for $9.

AH supply is better because of the reflectors. It's true that it gives the bulb more breathing room, and has the light bouncing back into the tank, and not restriking directly to the bulb. 

Coralife fixtures have an almost rectangular reflector, so you can imagine the back side of the bulb restrikes directly back at the reflector, and not really into the tank.

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Ahh, gotcha...with the screw-in fixture, if I get the 2x20watt screw in CF bulbs, how much light do you think actually goes into the tank? Probably 25-30 watts and not the full 40watts?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would agree with the estimated 25-30 watts.










These screw in fixtures work well, for a moderate tech 10 gallon setup. Add some DIY CO2 and some ferts, and you're set! 

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

LOL, I guess that'll be the cheapest way to go. I couldn't justify spending $100 for lights on a small 10 gallon, lol.

Do you recommend Greg Watson dry ferts? I'm going to get two 2L bottles and do DIY CO2, but not so sure about the ferts yet.

And I only have regular aquarium gravel, not Flourite or anything.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I highly recommend GW ferts. See the EI sticky in the fertilization section for what to buy and how to dose according to EI. You can also check out PPS method of dosing.

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Cool, thanks sir. =)

Let me work on that DIY CO2 first and we'll see how far I get, lol.


Thanks again!


----------

